# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Temporary Preparator/Scottsdale, AZ

## andrias

*SUMMARY:* 
Scottsdale Museum of Contemporary Art is seeking two preparators to assist in the installation and deinstallation of exhibitions in the museum. This is a temporary, non-benefitted position, 40 hrs/week, from September 6, 2022 - October 28, 2022. Rate of pay $16-$17.50/hr DOE. 

Application Link: https://recruiting.paylocity.com/rec...cil/Preparator

_Scottsdale Arts is committed to fostering a diverse and inclusive working environment for its employees. Scottsdale Arts is an equal opportunity employer and does not allow discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, veteran status, marital status, or any other legally protected status. Applications by members of all underrepresented groups are encouraged. EOE._ 

_Note: Scottsdale Arts requires all staff to be fully vaccinated and boosted for Covid-19 prior to their start date. We do have exemptions for medical reasons or sincerely held religious beliefs that would be evaluated on a case-by-case basis to determine if we can accommodate._


*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS: (Under direction of supervisor)* 

Implements the installation and deinstallation of temporary in house curated and traveling exhibitions at SMoCA.Provides assistance with the transporting, receiving, packing and unpacking of art objects.May paint, patch walls, do demolition, install technology, clean and other carpentry duties.Assists in the building of exhibition furniture, displays or other items needed. Able to work on a team in the woodshop.May provide minimal lead oversight for assistant preparators, familiar with all safety procedures.Performs other duties as required to assist the Lead Preparator and Exhibitions Manager.

*Requirements*


*QUALIFICATIONS:* To perform this job successfully, an individual must be able to perform each essential duty satisfactorily. The requirements listed below are representative of the knowledge, skill, and/or ability required. Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals with disabilities to perform the essential functions. 

Education: AA degree in related field preferred, or HS with 6 months related experience.Experience: Experience in art handling, painting, carpentry or other related skills such as general construction.Attributes:

Comfortable and proficient with hand tools, ladders, and other equipment used in installation of artworks.Excellent written and verbal communication skills required.Must possess the ability to read and interpret documents such as safety rules, operating and maintenance instructions, procedure manuals and technical instructions.Excellent interpersonal skills with colleagues, the public and business community are a necessity.Ability to add, subtract, multiply, and divide in all units of measure, using whole numbers, common fractions, and decimals. Ability to compute rate, ratio, and percent and to draw and interpret bar graphs may be helpful.Requires the ability to work on multiple concurrent projects and assignments. Candidates must possess the ability to apply policies and procedures while using common sense understanding to carry out instructions furnished in written, oral, or diagram form.Ability to creatively and calmly problem-solve and trouble-shoot by defining problems, collecting data, establishing facts, and drawing valid conclusions under pressure at times.Ability to employ effective time management and organizational skills with a demonstrated ability to meet deadlines.Strong initiative, creative and proactive approach to problem solving and assignments and self-starter skills.Demonstrated success working in a team environment and effectively following directions/ instructions in order to support the full-time events staff.Ability to establish and maintain good working relationships with staff, visiting artists and the general public.
4. Work Environment:  

Regularly required to use hands to finger, handle, or feel and reach with hands and arms. Often required to stand; walk; sit; climb or balance; stoop, kneel, crouch, or crawl; and talk or hear.  Frequently lifts and/or move up to 60 pounds, required to provide set-up and take down for events. Specific vision abilities required by this job include close vision, distance vision, color vision, peripheral vision, depth perception, and ability to adjust focus. Occasionally exposed to moving mechanical parts, high and precarious places, works indoors and outdoors and is often exposed to outside weather conditions.  Requires a flexible work schedule of weekdays, weekends and evenings as business needs dictate. 

5. Other requirements: 

Must possess valid drivers license and driving record which is acceptable to the organizations insurance carrier.

----------

